# Benötige Hilfe zu IIS



## gio (21. November 2003)

Hallo,

für Lernzwecke möchte ich mich darin versuchen einen kleinen Webserver einzurichten (nichts professionelles und vermutlich nur kurzfristig). Als BS verwende ich XP Prof. und greife insofern erst einmal auf den IIS zurück. Ich habe im Standartverzeichnis „c:/inetpub/wwwroot“ eine default.htm Datei erstellt. Der Webserver ist gestartet. Dennoch gelingt es mir nicht via Internet auf die Webseite zuzugreifen (Meldung: Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden). Was mache ich falsch ? Die installierte Firewall wurde Testweise abgeschaltet. Ich rufe die Seite unter „http://meine IP-Adresse/default.htm“ auf. Darüber hinaus habe ich über „dyndns.org“ eine dynamische DNS eingerichtet. Doch auch hierüber gelingt es mir nicht auf die Webseite zuzugreifen. Welche Einstellungen sollte ich überprüfen ? Muss beispielsweise die „Datei-und Druckerfreigabe für Microsoft Netzwerke“ aktiviert sein und der Ordner expliziert freigegeben werden (derzeit abgeschaltet) ? Unter http://localhost/default.htm  kann ich auf die Site aufrufen. Bin leider blutiger Anfänger was Webserver betrifft.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Claus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin kein IIS-Spezialist, aber du - logisch dedacht - musst du dem IIS ja noch mitteilen, an welche Adresse er deine default.htm binden soll, sprich deine IP-Adresse / dyndns-Adresse.

Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich nur mit dem Apalachen arbeite.


----------



## gio (23. November 2003)

Hallo Arne,

hat leider auch nichts gebracht :-(. Habe schon soviele Infos über das Internet zusammen gesucht, doch ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Dennoch danke für Deine Hilfe

VG


----------



## gio (23. November 2003)

*Problem erkannt*

@all

Problem ist erkannt und gelöst. Es war eine fehlende Einstellung am DSL Router. Da hätt´ ich auch durchaus früher draufkommen können <kopfschüttel> .

Na ja, nun funktioniert ja alles.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. November 2003)

Alles klar   - hauptsache, es funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## xenox (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche problem. wie hast das problem gelöst?
-habe mich bei dyndns registiert.
-daten eingetragen.
-port für virtualserver freigeschaltet
-iis gestartet. es läuft.

wenn ich mein homepage.dyndns.org  aufrufe, sehe, daß die seite zwar gefunden wird. kann aber nicht angezeigt werden, wa mache ich falsh?
muß ich weitere einstellungen am router oder im windows machen?

bin dankbar für tips

grüsse


----------

